# Entretanto como adversativo



## wmm

Yo he leído que "entretanto" es la misma cosa que "mientras tanto", "en el mismo tiempo en que sucede o se hace alguna cosa".

En portugues, "entretanto" es también una conjunción adversativa, como "sin embargo".

Exemplos: "Tenho dinheiro. Entretanto, não quero gastá-lo" ou "Falo espanhol. Entretanto, não entendi o que ele falou".

Se puede utilizar "entretanto" en español con este sentido adversativo?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola, wmm:
Este foro es monolingüe, así que te lo van a cambiar al foro portugués-español.
Nunca he visto ese uso. En español significa "mientras tanto". Admite que se escriba como dos palabras: entre tanto. Ejemplo: _Lo llevaron preso al pueblo, del pueblo a la capital, y __entretanto__ la esposa, Rosalía, sin parientes ni amiga más íntima que su comadre Gumersinda, quedó en desamparo._
AÑO: 1892AUTOR: Fernández y Medina, B.TÍTULO: Charamuscas
Entretanto siempre se refiere al tiempo, es un *adverbio de tiempo*.
Saludos


----------



## David_3333

Hola, 

En español mexicano no se utiliza como sinónimo de "sin embargo" únicamente se le da sentido como "mientas tanto", tal como tu mencionaste; o bien, como "hasta entonces". 

Este último sentido es muy común aquí:

"El periodo de inscripciones empieza hasta enero, _entretanto_, no te preocupes"

Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Entretanto_ o, mejor, _entre tanto_ o _en tanto_ en español sólo tienen sentido temporal (= _mientras_). El _entretanto_ así con artículo es ya un sustantivo y siempre se debe escribir en la forma soldada.


----------



## fernando el casir

wmm said:


> Yo he leído que "entretanto" es la misma cosa que "mientras tanto", "en el mismo tiempo en que sucede o se hace alguna cosa".
> 
> En portugues, "entretanto" es también una conjunción adversativa, como "sin embargo".
> 
> Exemplos: "Tenho dinheiro. Entretanto, não quero gastá-lo" ou "Falo espanhol. Entretanto, não entendi o que ele falou".
> 
> Se puede utilizar "entretanto" en español con este sentido adversativo?


 
Yo lo he visto también como adversativo en español y no pocas veces, aunque el uso más frecuente sin duda es como adverbio de tiempo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Yo lo he visto también como adversativo en español y no pocas veces


Pues habrá que considerarlos solecismos.


----------



## fernando el casir

Me refiero a que puede reemplazarse por, por ejemplo, "sin embargo"

- García se jacta de ser un cruzado contra la corrupción, entretanto recibe coimas por las habilitaciones.

No sé si es solecismo, pero lo he visto


----------



## XiaoRoel

Toda la confusión parte de la sinonimia de _entre tanto_ y _mientras_ (no en todos los usos, claro está), y _mientras_ _que_ tiene un valor adversativo que puede ser el origen de usar _entre tanto_ en esa función.


----------



## wmm

XiaoRoel said:


> Toda la confusión parte de la sinonimia de _entre tanto_ y _mientras_ (no en todos los usos, claro está), y _mientras_ _que_ tiene un valor adversativo que puede ser el origen de usar _entre tanto_ en esa función.


 
Gracias a todos. Entretanto no puede tener valor adversativo. Mientras puede. No lo sabia.

En portugues, entretanto solo es utilizado con valor adversativo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Mientras_ no, _mientras que_ es la locución con valor adversativo.


----------



## wmm

Gracias a todos. "_Entretanto_" no puede tener valor adversativo. "_Mientras_" puede. No lo sabia.

En portugues (BR), "_entretanto_" solo es utilizado con valor adversativo.


----------



## wmm

Si. "_Mientras que_". Gracias.


----------



## Fer BA

Xiao,

ayudame con esto porque mi gramática es muy floja...

_mientras que_ y _en tanto que_ son adversativos y se usan indistintamente, es así?
_mientras tanto_, _en tanto_ y _entre tanto_ son adv. de tiempo y se usan indistintamente...

si es así, 

Decir: _García se jacta de ser un cruzado contra la corrupción, *en tanto* recibe coimas por las habilitaciones_

sería un solecismo? 
Decir: _García se jacta de ser un cruzado contra la corrupción, *en tanto que* recibe coimas por las habilitaciones _me parece incorrecto (y me suena horrible).

Digo esto porque en BA usamos -y mucho- _mientras tanto, en tanto_ y _entretanto_ (indistintamente) como adversativos

Mil gracias desde ya


----------



## XiaoRoel

En tu primer ejemplo estás estableciendo una relación temporal entre los dos hechos: el tal García se jacta de ser un cruzado contra la corrupción y _a la vez/mientras_ se llena los bolsillos. En el segundo ejemplo contrapones los dos hechos con lo que haces _resaltar_ la inmoralidad e hipocresía del mentado García. Ninguna es un solecismo, simplemente tienen distinto valor expresivo.


----------

